# Elbows to the top of the head...legal???



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

In the J-Rock War Machine fight J-Rock was landing some nasty elbows to the top of War Machines head... I thought those were illegal?
Mark


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope, only spike elbows are illegal which is an elbow pointed downwards, meaning towards the mat. If someone was like 10 inches taller than their opponent and elbowed them to the top of the head while they were standing though, that would be illegal. That happened in this one old UFC fight but I forget the names, but the guy was wearing a T shirt and had like a chop top haircut


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

They are, but they argue that the rule is that the point of the elboy cannot be brought down straight on the top of the head. J-Rock's elbows were "glancing" or at least coming in at some kind of angle. 

I'm all for Elbows to the top of the head, knees to a downed opponent, and soccer kicks...But that's just me.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> They are, but they argue that the rule is that the point of the elboy cannot be brought down straight on the top of the head. J-Rock's elbows were "glancing" or at least coming in at some kind of angle.
> 
> I'm all for Elbows to the top of the head, knees to a downed opponent, and soccer kicks...But that's just me.


 Yeah, all that non-***** shit! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

BLows of any kind to the top of the head are illegall. All that 12 and 6 stuff is true, but top of the head blows are illegal no matter what.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Only back of the head is illegal, actually.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

You are correct sir. 

9. Striking to the spine or the back of the head. 
10. Striking downward using the point of the elbow.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Those elbows were pretty nasty. I've never been elbowed on the top of the head, but I was shot with a paintball on the top of the head while lying behind cover. I've never seen stars so bad, and it hurt like a bitch for a minute or two.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Nope, only spike elbows are illegal which is an elbow pointed downwards, meaning towards the mat. If someone was like 10 inches taller than their opponent and elbowed them to the top of the head while they were standing though, that would be illegal. That happened in this one old UFC fight but I forget the names, but the guy was wearing a T shirt and had like a chop top haircut


You're thinking Paul Varelans vs Cal Worsham. That's the exact fight that was sighted by the NJ commission when they made the unified rules. Varelans KO'd Worsham with a downward elbow to the back of Worsham's head when Worsham was trying to take him down.

Found the fight. It's right here: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcq9u_cal-worsham-vs-paul-varelans


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah it has to be verticle, J-rocks were horizontal.

Remember Serra explaining it to (i forget who), saying its completely legal?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> 9. Striking to the spine or the back of the head.
> 10. Striking downward using the point of the elbow.


Downward means downward in relation to your position. Downward from on your back = at the mat.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Onganju said:


> You're thinking Paul Varelans vs Cal Worsham. That's the exact fight that was sighted by the NJ commission when they made the unified rules. Varelans KO'd Worsham with a downward elbow to the back of Worsham's head when Worsham was trying to take him down.
> 
> Found the fight. It's right here: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcq9u_cal-worsham-vs-paul-varelans


Yup, that's it! Awesome fight, great find. Repped


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

So if I wanted to do that Tony Jaa shit he did in Ong Bak where he jumps in the air and elbows that guy on the top of his head, that would be illegal?


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Downward means downward in relation to your position. Downward from on your back = at the mat.


Yeah, as long as it's not @ 12 and 6, but when is an elbow ever really exactly 12 and 6? They used to call ppl on it alot more before Anderson did it. 

Greatest KO by point of the elbow strikes: Gary Goodrige vs. Some poor bastard UFC 8 David vs Goliath


----------

